# Trying to set up son's DS to work on wireless network



## madzone (Oct 17, 2008)

We keep getting this error message when he tries




> Unable to find a compatible access point. Confirm SSID settings or move within range of a compatible access point


He's putting in the SSID number and encryption key on the router but it gives us that message. We also tried a default code we found on the net but that didn't work either.
Anyone know what the problem is and how we can get around it? Please help a smelly old luddite


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2008)

madzone said:


> We keep getting this error message when he tries
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there is a problem with the DS and a certain type of encryption.  I think it can use WEP but can't use the other one.

you can buy a Nintendo dongle, which is what I did.  It does work but sometimes needs a bit of fiddling to do it.

or you can use WEP on your router but various internet people seem to think that's a bad thing.


----------



## madzone (Oct 17, 2008)

Shall I google nintendo dongle? Is it safe for work?


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2008)

madzone said:


> Shall I google nintendo dongle? Is it safe for work?





depends on your job.

Our one was a bit of a pain to connect to...  I still don't fully understand why using WEP keys is bad.  maybe somebody more techie will tell us.


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 17, 2008)

Addy is your man to ask. Hope he spots this


----------



## tommers (Oct 17, 2008)

I've just had a quick google, the first thing I looked at was talking about the encryption method.

google that error and see what comes up.

I'm sure that switching your router to WEP won't be the end of the world.


----------



## keybored (Oct 18, 2008)

DS uses WEP encryption so you have to set your router to use WEP, not WPA. WEP isn't as secure as WPA but still far better than nothing.

If you're that worried you can set extra security on your wifi (only allow known devices to connect, don't broadcast SSID).


Better yet use _no_ security at all. You can then download all the dodgy shit you like and blame it on the neighbours if the authorities trace you.


----------



## tommers (Oct 18, 2008)

keypulse said:


> Better yet use _no_ security at all. You can then download all the dodgy shit you like and blame it on the neighbours if the authorities trace you.



brilliant.  sky told us the other day that our internet wasn't working and they needed another MAC code.  They said we must be leaching our neighbours.  This is despite me typing all the encryption keys into the router and picking up sky.

I might just download everything.  What are they gonna do?

I'll be stood at the window as the neighbours are led away.


----------



## madzone (Oct 18, 2008)

What does 'secure' mean? Does it mean it's closed so that no-one else can use it? If so I'm in the middle of nowhere with the closest neighbours being about 100ft away.


----------



## bmd (Oct 18, 2008)

madzone said:


> What does 'secure' mean? Does it mean it's closed so that no-one else can use it? If so I'm in the middle of nowhere with the closest neighbours being about 100ft away.



It means that if you want your ds to use your connection you would have to put a password or key into it, the same key that is used in your router's security settings. If you go into your router's settings and remove the security then you won't have to do this and as there's no one close enough to use your connection then I can't see that it's going to matter.


----------

